# Harpsichord Concerto ... help?



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

Today I started work on a summer school assignment - composing a concerto of some kind. I decided to compose a harpsichord concerto, although I haven't composed much before. 

There is a prize for the best concerto. I'd like to win it, if possible :L

It's influenced by Bach and Vivadi. 

I just need to know if it sounds ok.

Thanks


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

Help me!!!


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Love harpsichord, though am not an expert, so happy to have a quick listen.
Can certainly see the Bach/Vivaldi influence, & thoroughly enjoyed the extract. Whether any adjudcator might decide it's too derivative...?

Fine achievement anyway !


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

On Aug 25 you admitted in another post you don't know a lot about music and had never heard of Baroque, and now you are writing in this style. You learn fast.

It is a good thing you are working on your music school assignment now as 2 days ago you were not even enrolled.


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

Lunasong said:


> On Aug 25 you admitted in another post you don't know a lot about music and had never heard of Baroque, and now you are writing in this style. You learn fast.
> 
> It is a good thing you are working on your music school assignment now as 2 days ago you were not even enrolled.


That post was not serious. The best to know,for me, if I sounded like Vivaldi, was to convince others that I'd found missing worls of his. If someone said, that doesn't sound like him, then I know I've failed writing in his style.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Can you post the partiture / notes if possible? Would like to hear it.


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

Bas said:


> Can you post the partiture / notes if possible? Would like to hear it.


You are listening to the old one. The VERY old one.

I've changed it, a lot.


----------

